# New Palio Cutter Design



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

There is word of a new Palio cutter design. Has anyone else heard of this? If so, any details or when it will come out. One design that i would like to see is maybe an American flag one (supporting our troops). :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Freight Train said:


> There is word of a new Palio cutter design. Has anyone else heard of this? If so, any details or when it will come out. One design that i would like to see is maybe an American flag one (supporting our troops). :ss


Haven't heard about it. 
Where have you heard "word of a new Palio cutter design"?


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Haven't heard about it.
> Where have you heard "word of a new Palio cutter design"?


Not really cutter design as much as another choice of style (burl wood, black, and carbon). I have heard this from message boards.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

but but but I just finally got a palio....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I heard it to.

Think it should be out in a week or so.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Solid!


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

I think they should make one in a wooden pattern - call it burlwood, and another in a carbon weave - call it carbon fiber. :bn


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I just want them to make a v-cutter.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

How about clear? I like clear stuff to see how it works on the inside. Like the TVs you get in prison...wait, nevermind.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

All I know is I want it.... unless it's pink! Then I'll have to have two!


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

It is not really a rumor..:tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Mark (n2advnture) alluded to something like this recently.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

all i know is this will be cutting edge...........
















































GET IT!


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

themoneycollector said:


> I think they should make one in a wooden pattern - call it burlwood, and another in a carbon weave - call it carbon fiber. :bn


:r:chk


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> all i know is this will be cutting edge...........
> 
> GET IT!


:r :tpd:


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

buy 35 havana cutters in the meantime


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> How about clear? I like clear stuff to see how it works on the inside. Like the TVs you get in prison...wait, nevermind.


lol...


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I was gonna jump on a burlwood palio, but I'm gonna be waiting till the new version comes out.
Scott


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I just bought the black one, but now I can't wait to see what the new one will look like.:chk:chk:chk


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

Any news on this?


----------



## punosion (Apr 11, 2008)

groogs said:


> I just bought the black one, but now I can't wait to see what the new one will look like.:chk:chk:chk


Ditto...kinda' hoping it'll be a v-cut or a punch so I won't feel the need to upgrade right away.


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

V-cut would be nice, cause I'm in the market for one!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

.....any day now


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

yayson said:


> buy 35 havana cutters in the meantime


If you can find them... :ss


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

I am looking foward to seeing the new design, but if it cost $50, I am just going to save my money and get the black one.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> .....any day now


big tease!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

smoke_screen said:


> I am looking foward to seeing the new design, but if it cost $50, I am just going to save my money and get the black one.


12 bucks more for a cutter gonna break the bank??


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

is this all speculation or is there any proof that there's gonna be a new one? 
i'm anxious to see it if so


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

burninator said:


> big tease!


heee...heee... 



smoke_screen said:


> I am looking foward to seeing the new design, but if it cost $50, I am just going to save my money and get the black one.


It will be the same price as the black



4thtry said:


> is this all speculation or is there any proof that there's gonna be a new one?
> i'm anxious to see it if so


Who said it was going to be just one? (it's not speculation btw) :ss

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> Who said it was going to be just one? (it's not speculation btw) :ss
> 
> I hope this helps
> 
> ~Mark


Oh ya.....big help. :ss The suspense is killing me and I don't even really need a new cutter. :hn


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

haha same here...damn suspense.

I dont need a new cutter at all....in fact i just upgraded from xikar to my new burlwood palio about 2 months ago so i REALLY dont need a new cutter; something tells me i'll end up buying one anyway though


----------



## punosion (Apr 11, 2008)

n2advnture said:


> I hope this helps


Helps, pfft...  ...helps, what, feed the curiosity?


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Any new news on the design??Hints??:chk


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Freight Train said:


> Any new news on the design??Hints??:chk


Can't tell you cuz then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Can't tell you cuz then I'd have to kill you.


How long will I be allowed to know before I have to die? Don't under estimate my commitment to Palio! :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nabinger16 said:


> How long will I be allowed to know before I have to die? Don't under estimate my commitment to Palio! :ss


Nor should you underestimate mine.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Nabinger16 said:


> How long will I be allowed to know before I have to die? Don't under estimate my commitment to Palio! :ss


:r:r:r


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

I dont need one per say but it would be nice to have one for the house and another for the truck. Right now my old Xikar is my truck cutter but another Palio sureeeee would be nice.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

TEAK said:


> I dont need one per say but it would be nice to have one for the house and another for the truck. Right now my old Xikar is my truck cutter but another Palio sureeeee would be nice.


they are very nice... the suspense is killing me :gn:chk


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> How about clear? I like clear stuff to see how it works on the inside. Like the TVs you get in prison...wait, nevermind.


Clear _is_ my favorite color...


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

fizguy said:


> Clear _is_ my favorite color...


.... or lack there of! ooooo that's deep!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

fizguy said:


> Clear _is_ my favorite color...


mud?


----------



## FEAR (Dec 16, 2007)

BigVito said:


> mud?


It has to be some sort of camo. I think camo has become the new black. Not my personal choice. They should make a blaze orange one for sportsman. I've stopped buying camo flashlights, and knives. Once you drop them they are pretty hard to find. This is just my :2


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

FEAR said:


> It has to be some sort of camo. I think camo has become the new black. Not my personal choice. They should make a blaze orange one for sportsman. I've stopped buying camo flashlights, and knives. Once you drop them they are pretty hard to find. This is just my :2


the camo is working then :r


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> Who said it was going to be just one? (it's not speculation btw) :ss I hope this helps ~ Mark


Mark probably has these stockpiled ceiling high in the backroom now as we speak..


----------



## MrBucket101 (Dec 20, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Can't tell you cuz then I'd have to kill you.


WOW, thats eerie, my dad would tell me that when i was younger and being nosy...


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> Who said it was going to be just one? (it's not speculation btw) :ss
> 
> I hope this helps
> 
> ~Mark


That is just wrong, you know we are all :mn


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't think I can wait any longer! :mn


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

The new Palio comes with a life. I'm so there.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Todd W said:


> The new Palio comes with a life. I'm so there.


With a Life??


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Freight Train said:


> With a Life??


As long as it's cheap, I'm in for a life.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Todd W said:


> The new Palio comes with a life. I'm so there.


Hmm I bet those are gonna be pricey! I'll probably buy a case of them! :r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

screw it, I don't want a life.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

gnukfu said:


> Hmm I bet those are gonna be pricey! I'll probably buy a case of them! :r


Same price as the Original :tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

photoshop contest to design the next Palio???


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

I wonder when more details are going to come out about the new Palio?


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

Got my new cutter today!!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

smokinfish said:


> Got my new cutter today!!


no kidding. That is HOT!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

smokinfish said:


> Got my new cutter today!!


Where did you get it from?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

smokinfish said:


> Got my new cutter today!!





groogs said:


> Where did you get it from?


Do tell.


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

looks like a photoshop to me


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

smoke_screen said:


> looks like a photoshop to me


:tpd:


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

smokinfish said:


> Got my new cutter today!!


Nice! How'd you get the flag to do that at the ramp of the blade in Photoshop?

I'd like to apply a finish to a different product to see what it would look like

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

n2advnture said:


> Nice! How'd you get the flag to do that at the ramp of the blade in Photoshop?
> 
> I'd like to apply a finish to a different product to see what it would look like
> 
> ...


Mark will the design be out this week?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

smoke_screen said:


> looks like a photoshop to me


:tpd: Pretty good work with it though. It would look cool if that was a real design.:tu


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Any word yet???? 
Scott


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Freight Train said:


> Mark will the design be out this week?


I should have definitive ship dates and _maybe_ some sample photos by week's end.

~M


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

I know what they look like.... I know what they look like.... annnnnd youuuuu don't

Palio for life!:tu


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

I used a vector art program called Xara Xrtreme. More of a program like Adobe Illustrator but more user friendly. 

I also sent a copy of that image to Palio. Who know maybe they'll make them.

D


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

How about this!!


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

I cannot wait


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

OK last one.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^ mine mine gimme gimme

stearns


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

smokinfish said:


> OK last one.


ok...if we can get a CS Palio made..even limited edition or something I'd be all in for a handful of those!


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

The Wait Is Killing Me!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Mark, you gotta give us something, the suspense is killing me.:chk:chk


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

It's almost the end of the week


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

Counting the days!


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Will, I hope Peter brings me back one from CT :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Deem said:


> Will, I hope Peter brings me back one from CT :tu


I had dinner wih Marc this evening and he says you can't have one. :tg


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

End of the work week any pictures of the new Palio....please:chk


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Almost the end of the work week:ss:ss


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok, it's the end of the work week..........


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Not sure about that, I plan on getting some food today and I bet I will find people working at the Stop and Shop.....



The Korean said:


> Ok, it's the end of the work week..........


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

I think i have given up on the new Palio cutter. I guess i will go ahead adn order the black one.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Patience, Grasshopper.
Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

When does the work week end?:chk


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

I would have thought today.


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

How's this.

At least it's somthing.

D


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Any recommendations on the best source and price for a Palio?


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Any recommendations on the best source and price for a Palio?


I would say cigarmony. You might get it for a couple bucks cheaper on ebay but I would give the business to Mark @ cigarmony. He has always come through for CS members and is a stand up guy. Just my :2


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Not sure about that, I plan on getting some food today and I bet I will find people working at the Stop and Shop.....


My company makes it's work schedule with the first day on the schedule being Saturday,therefore, I am right!:ss

But normally, I suppose you are right, since most calenders have Sunday as the first day on each week.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Begining of another week...I wonder if we will get any information this week?


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Freight Train said:


> Begining of another week...I wonder if we will get any information this week?


Talked to Palio again and production was bumped back slightly but should have definitive info by week's end :tu


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

:gn:chk


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> Talked to Palio again and production was bumped back slightly but should have definitive info by week's end :tu


The suspense is killing me:hn


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Talked to Palio again and production was bumped back slightly but should have definitive info by week's end :tu


Just stringing people along huh Mark? You know you are dealing with the equivalent of crack fiends when it comes to Palio, right? I am interested just to see what cool design they came up with. But the natives are going to get restless soon. :tu


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Twill413 said:


> Just stringing people along huh Mark? You know you are dealing with the equivalent of crack fiends when it comes to Palio, right? I am interested just to see what cool design they came up with. But the natives are going to get restless soon. :tu


:r:r:tpd:


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

I do not know if i can hold on much longer....I am considering purchasing the black Palio....can't wait much longer for new design...must resist the urge....


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Freight Train said:


> I do not know if i can hold on much longer....I am considering purchasing the black Palio....can't wait much longer for new design...must resist the urge....


Just buy the black one to start. You know that youwill own them all eventualy any way.:ss


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

stig said:


> Just buy the black one to start. You know that youwill own them all eventualy any way.:ss


Very True.:ss


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

A Palio punch would kick serious butt:ss


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

Wake me up when it becomes more than just a rumor.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Boomer said:


> Wake me up when it becomes more than just a rumor.


x2 :cb


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

End of another week


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Solid!


:r  :tu


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Freight Train said:


> End of another week


:tpd::gn


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Freight Train said:


> End of another week


"The answer lies within"

and has since the beginning


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Talked to Palio again and production was bumped back slightly but should have definitive info by week's end :tu


Why the continuing mystery? It's getting old now. Just tell the poor botls what's coming... :2

.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I've been holding off for the new design, and I think I have officially misplaced my original palio 
Scott


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

bazookajoe said:


> Why the continuing mystery? It's getting old now. Just tell the poor botls what's coming... :2
> 
> :tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd: It is getting old


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Nah, the suspense and mystery is half of the fun 

Besides, its a Palio.... so you just know its going to kick ass whatever it is :ss


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

OpusEx said:


> "The answer lies within"
> 
> and has since the beginning


^^^^ Owner of Palio's post. ^^^^



LasciviousXXX said:


> Nah, the suspense and mystery is half of the fun
> 
> Besides, its a Palio.... so you just know its going to kick ass whatever it is :ss


Color me impatient! :tu I'm solidly in the gonna buy camp.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

bazookajoe said:


> Why the continuing mystery? It's getting old now. Just tell the poor botls what's coming... :2
> 
> .


To All: I guess some of you started out having fun with this and I saw the thread late in the game, but thought it would be fun to have you figure it out based on the subtle hint in my post. The "cat" was let out of the bag a little earlier than it should have, but I didn't want to respond with certainty until that was the case. The new option consumers will have with respect to what Palió they want to prepare their cigars with will be solid colors. The first to be introduced will be gold and silver. They should be available from authorized Palió retailers in the next 3-4 weeks. You can always check our website and click on the "Products" link to see what we have to offer.

This is not the only announcement you will hear from us in the coming months, as we are working on something we believe will be VERY special for all of you.

In the future, please do not hesitate to contact us directly via e-mail, as we are always glad to answer questions if we can and enjoy correspondence with you all. We truly appreciate the good will of all our customers.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

OpusEx said:


> This is not the only announcement you will hear from us in the coming months, as we are working on something we believe will be VERY special for all of you.


If it's a CS cutter I am gonna slap Tom.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> If it's a CS cutter I am gonna slap Tom.


Nope. But you slapping Tom is something I'd like to see.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Nope. But you slapping Tom is something I'd like to see.


I don't want to see him slap Tom but I would like to see the aftermath.:ss


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I saw their newest design & it looks very classic.
I hope Marc dosent object to a spy shot of it....:ss


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

poker said:


> I saw their newest design & it looks very classic.
> I hope Marc dosent object to a spy shot of it....:ss


Come on Stop teasing! We want to see it Please!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Well here it is in all its pre-release glory...







:r Jus kiddin ya'll LOL


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

poker said:


> I saw their newest design & it looks very classic.
> I hope Marc dosent object to a spy shot of it....:ss


Oh I can't WAIT for this! :r


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

poker said:


> Well here it is in all its pre-release glory...
> 
> :r Jus kiddin ya'll LOL


LMAO!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

All kidding aside, a Palio is all I would ever use personally. Why settle for less?
:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm left handed - do they come in right and left handed versions?

:ss


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

poker said:


> Well here it is in all its pre-release glory...
> 
> :r Jus kiddin ya'll LOL


:r :r :r


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> I'm left handed - do they come in right and left handed versions?
> 
> :ss


:tpd: wow looks like they really went high tech this time! i'll take 10 lefty models please! Oh and if they havent named it yet id like to propose the name as the Palio scissor cigar clipper!


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

:tpd:sign me up


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

poker said:


> Well here it is in all its pre-release glory...
> 
> :r Jus kiddin ya'll LOL


I hope it comes left handed!!!!:tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

This thread is like Vaporware.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Hump day and still no picture... 

I'm getting knots in my stomach.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Come on!!! Where are the pics of this thing???


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

travclem said:


> Come on!!! Where are the pics of this thing???


If you build it, they will come.....I'm not sure what to build though?


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Still all that is on their website:

Original CompositeBurl WoodCarbon Fiber


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

cbsmokin said:


> Still all that is on their website:
> 
> Original CompositeBurl WoodCarbon Fiber


Original black only, I can say I know whats up at Palio from a dealers standpoint, and its interesting , the stuff that is in the pipes:tu 
But :mn could not get my Palio from me(carbon fibre).. I put my Havana Xikar away once I got my first and so far only Palio, 3 years strong!! and it will still take off your finger tip:chk


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

The CF one hasent been out for 3 years to my knowledge.:ss


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

poker said:


> The CF one hasent been out for 3 years to my knowledge.:ss


Wow, Time must drag on.. I have had it a long time it seems about three..  but along with you my wifey agrees... it has not been that long:cp
 AND SHE WOULD KNOW CAUSE LIKE ALL WIVES SHE IS NEVER WRONG..


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

poker said:


> The CF one hasent been out for 3 years to my knowledge.:ss


The CF an Burl Wood came out in mid-January 2007 :tu

I've been using the same Palio as my "go to" for nearly 8 years now!

~Mark


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllll?????????????


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

TEAK said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllll?????????????


Answered in post #116

To All: I guess some of you started out having fun with this and I saw the thread late in the game, but thought it would be fun to have you figure it out based on the subtle hint in my post. The "cat" was let out of the bag a little earlier than it should have, but I didn't want to respond with certainty until that was the case. The new option consumers will have with respect to what Palió they want to prepare their cigars with will be solid colors. The first to be introduced will be gold and silver. They should be available from authorized Palió retailers in the next 3-4 weeks. You can always check our website and click on the "Products" link to see what we have to offer.

This is not the only announcement you will hear from us in the coming months, as we are working on something we believe will be VERY special for all of you.

In the future, please do not hesitate to contact us directly via e-mail, as we are always glad to answer questions if we can and enjoy correspondence with you all. We truly appreciate the good will of all our customers.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Having a little contest at the moment where I'm giving away a Burlwood cutter for those that have yet to try the superior cut of the Palio Cutters.

Check it out here:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1653698#post1653698

:tu


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

oh well no new cutter yet.... I may have to bite the bullet and get the original for now


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Just arrived and looking good! :tu

~Mark


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Very nice!:tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

:dr

You're the man Mark.


----------



## Fullycanvassed (May 25, 2008)

Woo! Sexy! Ok I'm getting one now - waited for a Palio long enough (about 2 weeks). :ss


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

The Silver is an applied finish similar to the Burl Wood and Carbon Fiber applied finishes.

I can't see where this would ever flake or chip.

It looks very similar to the finish on the ST Dupont "Matte" finished X-tend lighters and is a pretty sweet option IMHO.

I can't wait to see the Gold and the new Burl Woods! (should be arriving VERY soon)

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> The Silver is an applied finish similar to the Burl Wood and Carbon Fiber applied finishes.
> 
> I can't see where this would ever flake or chip.
> 
> ...


NOW, you have my attention.:dr


----------

